# Blank Reducing Jig Saves Fingers



## Bozz (Jul 15, 2007)

Two months ago I had a "little" accident with my band saw.  I severed a "little" bit of the tip of my forefinger and thumb. My thumb and forefinger have healed, fortunately.  

This "little" accident encouraged me to search the IAP site for jigs to prevent this sort of accident. The archives provided a lot of creative and terrific ideas.  I wanted something simple, that could be made with shop scraps, required no special tools and facilitated the cutting of the pen blank in the safest possible manner. 

This blank reducing jig is made from poplar scraps, two wood screws, one bolt and nut with two washers, seven finishing nails and two coats of polyurethane.  It will cut 1/2" to 1" blanks, safely.







The blank is inserted into the slotted "v-cradle" on the left side. The pen blank is secured in the "v-cradle" by tightening the knob on the top of the jig.  The jig is pushed with the right angle block on the right side. As you can see cuts are made with your hand [fingers] safely out of harms way.







This jig is a prototype model only. This model has a set horizontal cutting point; no lateral movement to the blade is possible.  My next model will be adjustable which will allow movement of the jig along the horizontal axis so the user can choose their own depth of cut into the blank.  All comments and suggestions are welcome.

IAP is a great place!!!

Bozz in Fair Oaks, Calfornia


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jul 15, 2007)

Looks neat. But begs the question: Why? I use a lathe to round my blanks. [] Seriously, I just don't see the point in adding this step.


----------



## thetalbott4 (Jul 15, 2007)

I would imagine for blanks that are prone to blow outs it helps prevent them because it takes the big high spots off. I've never "shaved" my blanks, but wished I had a few times.


----------



## les-smith (Jul 15, 2007)

I love trimming my acrylics.  I don't have a jig, but this one sure looks nice Bozz.  If anyone hasn't tried trimming their blanks they should, then they'll understand how great an idea it is.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Jul 15, 2007)

Yea, I have done it on some wood that likes to blow out, but I think with the skew, a lot of this is solved.

Very nice job on the jig though.  []

BTW, if you want to make the jig adjustable in and out, T-track is great for this. Mount it in a shallow dado on the lower board and the top board will have a dado for the rest of the t-track to sit in. Then all you need is a hole in the tob board and the rest is done for you. Rockler has 4' sections on sale with tons of bolts and knobs for about $10.00 all the time.


----------



## doddman70 (Jul 15, 2007)

my belt sander works pretty good for me [8D]

Shane


----------



## woodbutcher (Jul 15, 2007)

Keep your tools scary sharp and tearing or breaking while going round shouldn't be a problem.Nice tool though!


----------



## Jerryconn (Jul 15, 2007)

I like it, thanks for sharing!


----------



## leehljp (Jul 15, 2007)

I do this too. I almost bought a trim router (when in the States in May) to add a 1/4 round over bit to get the edges off. I still don't have the skew mastered and can't find a turner here in Japan to show me. On brittle wood, that sure helps get started.


----------



## JimM (Jul 16, 2007)

Having just finished 24 pens from Corian blanks, I can definitely see where this would have come in handy.  Square Corian takes its toll on tools...

Bozz, thanks for sharing your jig. Great Tip.
Jim


----------



## galoot_loves_tools (Jul 16, 2007)

I use a roughing gouge to round off blanks (and would never use a skew for this purpose). I've taken down some gnarly hunks of wood, square pen blanks don't present a challenge at all.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jul 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by thetalbott4_
> <br />I would imagine for blanks that are prone to blow outs it helps prevent them because it takes the big high spots off. I've never "shaved" my blanks, but wished I had a few times.



High speed, sharp 1/2" spindle gouge, and watch the 'shadows' with a light touch. Corners will be gone in seconds then you can switch to the big skew.


----------



## Bozz (Jul 16, 2007)

I primarily use the jig on really hard woods, like, vignum vitae. I also use it for blanks that are prone to tear outs.  Trimming these types of blanks make it easier for me to turn.  Enough of a difference that the effort is worth the pay off.  I like the idea of not exposing my hand [fingers] to the band saw blade as well.  Turning a trimmed blank gets me off to a good start. Normally, I don't trim the corners off softer woods; my roughing gouge does that for me.

Shane,

I like your idea of sanding the blank.  I just bought a new disk sander that would do a great job of grinding off the corners.

IAP is a great place!!!

Bozz in Fair Oaks, California


----------



## JimGo (Jul 16, 2007)

I really like this.  For some of the acrylics, TruStone, and some of the more unstable materials, this can be a life saver.





> _Originally posted by leehljp_
> <br />I still don't have the skew mastered and can't find a turner here in Japan to show me.



Hank, if you want, you can fly me to Japan and I'll show you how to work the skew. []


----------



## tnilmerl (Jul 16, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## gerryr (Jul 16, 2007)

Excellent idea and will be especially useful for PR and antler.

I really think it's inappropriate when someone obviously put a lot of thought into something like this and executes it well, for anyone to put them down with statements like "I don't see why you need that."


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jul 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gerryr_
> <br />Excellent idea and will be especially useful for PR and antler.
> 
> I really think it's inappropriate when someone obviously put a lot of thought into something like this and executes it well, for anyone to put them down with statements like "I don't see why you need that."



Opinions are inappropriate now? OK, everybody can go home. We're done here.


----------



## tipusnr (Jul 16, 2007)

I use a jig made from aluminum "L" stock for the same purpose but it is not half as neat as this one nor does it keep my fingers quite as safe.  Great idea and design.  I may have to wait for the adjustable version before copying it as it is hard enough for me to make one jig.

I use my jig for most of my blanks though the thought was to only use it on segmented, or glued up, ones.  My idea is to put as little stress on the glue joints as possible just because I can.


----------



## gerryr (Jul 16, 2007)

Frank,
Statements like that imply only one thing, "if you were good enough using a lathe, you wouldn't need that jig."  I don't see your statement as an opinion.


----------



## wayneis (Jul 16, 2007)

Great idea.  I've been using something similar but yours is a bit better.

Wayne


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 16, 2007)

HEY WAYNE!!!!

Good to see you typing again!!![][][][][]


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jul 16, 2007)

Yes, Wayne, we have missed you!  Start showing us up again with some of your beautiful work!


----------



## DocStram (Jul 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rifleman1776_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...


I'm with Jerry on this one.  Frank, I thought your words were a little harsh (as "The Designer Guys" would say []).  I mean, here's a guy who obviously is fairly new to IAP (with 30 posts or so) .... and, he comes up with an idea to solve a problem that he and others may be facing (and one that is especially important since it involves "safety").  Then, he goes through all the trouble of posting photographs and explaining how he built the jig .... only to have you throw cold water on his idea. 

I would hope we would be more nurturing when somebody attempts to make a contribution to IAP.     

Bozz ... thanks for taking the time to post your jig ... and sorry to hear about those fingertips!


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jul 17, 2007)

Call it "cold water" if you wish. He solved a problem that doesn't exist. Turners turn objects that aren't round into objects that are round. Limiting the discussion to pens. Many here make pens daily from fragile materials without resorting to extra steps or equipment. He doesn't need to use his set-up before turning. It is a superfluous, time wasting procedure. As I, rhetorically, asked originally: Why?  Simply put, there is no answer, it doesn't need to be done. I'll add a post script because some here don't understand English very well. This is my opinion.


----------



## thewishman (Jul 17, 2007)

That looks like a tool that may have saved me some crosscut and segmented blanks. They always seem to be most vulnerable in the roughing stages. Thanks for the tutorial!

Chris


----------



## thewishman (Jul 17, 2007)

Not to mention a few brittle acrylics and burls.

Chris


----------



## les-smith (Jul 17, 2007)

Well Bozz, you made the "Featured Photo".  Looks like a lot of people think this is a pretty neat jig and really fills a need.  So Bozz, go do a jig (dance) for getting your jig picked as the Featured Photo.[]


----------



## GoodTurns (Jul 17, 2007)

may give that a try on crosscuts, they're my worst enemy in the shop!  very nice finish work for a "prototype"[]


----------



## rd_ab_penman (Jul 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gerryr_
> <br />Excellent idea and will be especially useful for PR and antler.
> 
> I really think it's inappropriate when someone obviously put a lot of thought into something like this and executes it well, for anyone to put them down with statements like "I don't see why you need that."



Gerry you are right! No need to put someones good idea down! I have made a lot of different jigs that help me with my penturning and this one is an exellent idea.
Les in Alberta


<br />


----------



## alamocdc (Jul 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by thewishman_
> <br />That looks like a tool that may have saved me some crosscut and segmented blanks. They always seem to be most vulnerable in the roughing stages. Thanks for the tutorial!
> 
> Chris



This was my first thought as well, Chris. I do my share of segmented blanks and have had more than I'd like come apart at the seams while roughing. While I have not yet found the need to use something like this for solid blanks (except for glow in the dark acrylics... they are the hardest material I've turned and dull tools VERY quickly) this wil definitely come in handy for my often complex segments. Thanks for sharing!!![]


----------



## GaryMGg (Jul 17, 2007)

With a little tweaking, I see another use for this jig:
Ripping acrylic blanks to make Acrylic Laminations
I will be going down that road .... stay tuned. [][][]

Gary


----------



## rickbw (Jul 17, 2007)

Hank Lee,

Buy the Alan Lacer videos.  No one taught me how to use a skew, I learned it from these great videos:

http://www.alanlacer.com/

Check out video #2 "Skew Chisel: The Darkside & The Sweet Side"


----------



## Justdon83 (Jul 17, 2007)

I recently had a mishap with my bandsaw. I cut my thumb pretty deep and got the nerve. The thumb has healed, but it will take approximately a year to get the feeling back in my thumb.
While I do cut the sides of acrylic blanks, I can also see other applications for this jig!
I guess I am getting gun shy in my old age.
Thanks for sharing this jig


----------



## MDWine (Jul 17, 2007)

Yep, nice idea.  I was thinking of omitting the rail for the mitre gauge and let the jig slide along the rip fence! 

Nice job!!


----------



## AFTim (Jul 17, 2007)

I agree with gerryr...if you don't need it, don't use it. As a safety coordintaor, anything that keeps fingers away from tools that cut are a great aid. This would also work good on a belt/disk sander for those pesky snakeskin blanks.


----------



## Poppers-n-Pens (Jul 17, 2007)

Bozz,
I recently added a band saw to the dungeon I turn in, and just this weekend I was thinking about finger safety.  You jig is right one!!!  Very timely!  ...and it sounds like even more experienced turners will be able to benefit (if they so choose) from your creativity!  Well Done!


----------



## skiprat (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi Bozz, welcome to IAP. I think your jig is excellent. It is well thought out and beautifully made. I make blanks with all sorts of junk and like others have said, that would be great for getting rid of those first scary cuts. 
I look forward to seeing more ideas like that from you.
Cheers[]


----------



## GregMuller (Jul 17, 2007)

Bozz,
I love your jig and look forward to the adjustable one.


----------



## Rmartin (Jul 17, 2007)

> With a little tweaking, I see another use for this jig:
> Ripping acrylic blanks to make Acrylic Laminations
> I will be going down that road .... stay tuned.
> 
> Gary



That's what I was thinking. I spend a lot of time securing blanks for segmenting and such on my miter saw. I can see a variation of this would speed up the process. I just need to think about how to hold the blank square rather than at an angle.


----------



## EeyorIs21 (Jul 18, 2007)

I LIKE IT!!!! Thanks for taking the time to post. While some may think this jig is not needed I'll bet there are just as many new turners who would like it.

I guess if you kept whatever tool you use to round stock scary sharp then you may not need a jig like this. 

I personally still have a small setup and I do not sharpen or hone my own tools. Someday I want to. I recently gave 2 tools to someone to sharpen and it took 1 week before I got them back, plus what I got charged. Then after going to town on a dozen or so tough blanks I have to wait another week and pay more to make them scary sharp again? If I used something like this to take the corners off my stock then maybe my tools may not lose the "scary" soo fast.

Different strokes for different folks. I like this jig a lot. I love that you took the time to share it.[]


----------



## leehljp (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rickbw_
> <br />Hank Lee,
> 
> Buy the Alan Lacer videos.  No one taught me how to use a skew, I learned it from these great videos:
> ...



I am looking at that now. It is in my next "to order" list.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EeyorIs21_
> <br />I LIKE IT!!!! Thanks for taking the time to post. While some may think this jig is not needed I'll bet there are just as many new turners who would like it.
> 
> I guess if you kept whatever tool you use to round stock scary sharp then you may not need a jig like this.
> ...



Robert, this is changing the subject of the thread. But, if you are sending your turning tools out for sharpening, I would suspect that you are doing a lot of turning with very dull tools. Many turners (if not nearly 100% of them) have their sharpening station just a step or two away from the lathe. For many projects, sometimes even a pen, a tool must be touched up during turning. If that isn't done, you are working with a dull tool. Look into getting a sharpening station for yourself. What kind is the subject who a whole 'nuther discussion and has been done before. You will be much happier (at the lathe) with sharp tools.


----------



## davidrei (Jul 18, 2007)

This jig would definitely be useful as many have noted and I applaud you for coming up with it.

It seems to me though, that maybe with a minor modification, this jig could do double duty as a drill vice.  I absolutely love multi-tasking jigs!


----------



## Glass Scratcher (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by davidrei_
> <br />It seems to me though, that maybe with a minor modification, this jig could do double duty as a drill vice.  I absolutely love multi-tasking jigs!



You must be the Alton Brown of pen turning.[][]

(That's a Foodnetwork reference for those scratching their heads)

Cool jig, thanks for showing it to us.  I'm gong to have to build one, I'm kinda attached to my fingers and I'd like it to stay that way.


----------



## chigdon (Jul 19, 2007)

I don't trim my blanks either and if I had this I would probably seldom use it.  I KNOW it would be very helpful; however, those times I did use it.  I think it is a great execution on a great idea!


----------



## Fred in NC (Jul 20, 2007)

Very ingenuous and well built.  Of course, some side movement would add to its usefulness.  Maybe it can be attached to the miter gage, with some range of sideways displacement.  Great !

This is the type of gadget that I would not use all the time, but would be very glad I have when the need arises.


----------



## Bozz (Jul 20, 2007)

Fred,

It does have some movement in its' present configuration.  The jig
rests on a rail in the miter slot; so it can move along the miter. However, if you recall from my second posting I recognize that in the present form, it is not adjustable.  I will be making changes to the jig to make it more useful. Such as cross cutting, and the like.  There have been great responses to this post!  I want to THANK ALL the IAP members for your input and comments [even Rifleman1776].  Many excellent suggestions were offered and I really am looking forward to incorporating them into the next design. When completed, I will post the results.  I will even make a few extra jigs to send out to some of the members of IAP.

IAP is a great place!

Bozz in Fair Oaks, CA


----------



## bob393 (Aug 1, 2007)

Great idea. I sand the corners but this is better!


----------

